# Australian beauty blogs-your favourites?



## blondegirl (Feb 11, 2010)

girls i think it would be great if we could exchange some ideas of good blogs to follow from Australians. I love the blogs from the US, UK etc but i like to hear from girls here as it can be more relevant to us!
So who are your favourite beauty bloggers in Australia?

I like

too much blush
madame fatale
the love of pink


----------



## Ode to Joy (Feb 11, 2010)

The Lip Print


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 11, 2010)

There is an aussie nail polish blogger than I just adore and I cant think of her blogsite dammit... it will come to me!


----------



## blondegirl (Feb 12, 2010)

oh and nailz in aus is great too!


----------



## Stereo Rose (Feb 12, 2010)

Some Australian nail ones are:
Enamel Coated
You've Got Nail


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm trying to build up my blog!  check it out yea!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Mar 10, 2010)

doesn't work honey!

offers to register the user name 'golden stardust'.. is that you?


----------



## chanelchic (Mar 13, 2010)

not a "beauty blog" as such, but i've always liked lady melbourne - Lady Melbourne - she did put up a beauty-related youtube video on her blog today though which i found quite good

	em's blog is good too - too much blush -

	and of course the fantastic FF - FAUX FUCHSIA - hers is more of a general blog but she puts up pictures of her nails all the time.


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_doesn't work honey!

offers to register the user name 'golden stardust'.. is that you?_

 

Hey hunnn. sorry i changed my link! hahas. sorry!


----------



## xFlossy (May 7, 2010)

Sorry to bump but this is mine lol Snippets of a Self-Confessed Vixen


----------



## Lyssah (Aug 22, 2010)

Hehe - I'll jump on the band wagon - mine is a site dedicated to looks using mostly mac (link is in signature).

	If anyone checks it out, I would appreciate some feedback layout/presentation/content 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





	TIA


----------



## lara (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't get too spammy, guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you want to pimp your own blog, there's a thread down in Chatter devoted to nothing but that - http://www.specktra.net/forum/f179/p...g-here-160638/


----------



## mystery (Aug 25, 2010)

I really like If the shoe fits...


----------



## Honeylust27 (Sep 4, 2010)

This is great! I have checked out some of the above mentioned blogs. I didn't know of many Aussie blogs.

I love to read Lollipop26,

 she is great but she is from the UK. A lot of the products she mentions can be found here though.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 13, 2010)

just wanted to let you know that i have started my own beauty blog

	Keeping up with me


----------



## astarael7 (Oct 26, 2010)

The Lip Print and too much blush (both already mentioned) are my favourite Aussie blogs.  http://morenailpolish.blogspot.com is my favourite Aussie nail blog (she has tons of Ulta3 swatches).

  	Link to my own is in my sig.


----------



## jcandelaria (Oct 31, 2010)

I started a blog myself too. Nothing too fancy but it's just about my journey as a MUA. So if you guys want to take a peek its www.jcmakeupartistry.com.au/blog/ 

  	Trying to get it up to date as much as I can. Kinda finding it hard dividing my time between my 13month old daughther, makeup work and other stuf.. Would love to hear any feedback.. Be kind i'm such an amatuer with the blog stuff.....


----------



## lara (Nov 4, 2010)

You're welcome to post links to your blogs in the pimp yo blog thread, but otherwise I've got to stick to the rules that apply everywhere else: you're encouraged to link your own blog in your signature, but pimping them out in posts is considered a spammy no-no and they need to be removed.

  	Thanks gals!


----------



## jcandelaria (Nov 7, 2010)

Opps no problem. How can I remove it?


----------



## chanelchic (Dec 28, 2010)

*here are a few more i've found. all aussies *

  	http://www.anobsessionwiththefabulous.com/
  	http://www.beeneelicious.blogspot.com/
  	http://www.counterobsession.com/
  	http://jademusing.tumblr.com/
  	http://www.keepingupwithme.net/
  	http://missjchew.blogspot.com/
  	http://theplasticdiaries.com/
  	http://swatchgirl.com/
  	http://thebellelumiere.net/

_& these aren't beauty blogs specifically, but i loooove them & are definitely worth checking out._
  	http://heysugar.wordpress.com/
  	http://confessions-of-a-curious-mind.blogspot.com/
  	http://misskitty-catgoestotown.blogspot.com/
  	http://spottedpufferfish.wordpress.com/


----------



## Boii-Violet-87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll be starting up my own blog very soon...so keep ur eyes open for that coming soon!!!


----------



## lovejt* (May 9, 2011)

I like Lady Melbourne too


----------



## pemily (Sep 11, 2011)

hey guys just started an aussie Beauty blog

  	any feedback would be great  xo

http://yearofthemakeup.blogspot.com/


----------



## amakeuplover (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm a huge blog addict,  and second so many of the suggestions. Currently loving:

  http://hairromance.com
  http://ponikuta.com
  http://luc-pilz.com
  http://makeuptips-blog.com


----------

